# Clown Loache killing Neons?



## cgcaver (Jul 10, 2005)

Im just curious if anyone has ever heard of Clown Loaches killing Neon Tetras. Seems like Im having to fish out about 3-4 dead neons every day (some at daytime, some in the morning when I get up). I was just wondering if it was possibly my Loache that was griefing them, or something else. Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've never kept clown loasches, but I think your Neon's are just dying for some reason other then that. They are not really that hardy. I myself have never had luck with them, the last time I bought ten on sale they all died within a 2 weeks.


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Neon's death could be linked to neon tetra disease, which has no cure...
Last year, I lost a tank of neons, one after another... Other fish intact.
I suspect they are infected with the neon disease.

Clown loach doesn't really care bout neons... I kept them together for years and never seen any aggression between the parties.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Its a little early to diagnose them with NTD. And it affect many more species of fish than just neons. DId you notice any thing different before the death(s)?


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

Clown Loaches are the most peaceful fish around they would never harm another tank mate. How old are you tetras? Are their spines looking humped? Did you test for nitrates and ammonia? Are their colors fading?


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Clown loaches are killers. I had a school of neons and they were perfectly healthy. They started disappearing and I discovered the clowns were catching them. They would attack from underneath and behind. They are not a good choice for small tetras! If they don't find enough food to their liking in the tank, they WILL go after small fish.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess I'd have to go somewhere in between the last 2 replies.
I don't believe they are aggressive at all, but they could be opportunists if something bite size like a Neon swims by. They eat snails, so a Neon isn't all that much bigger, and is a meaty meal. 

They can also be quite active and if they're doing that at night while the Neon's are resting, it could stress them and cause some of your problems.


----------



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

JanS said:


> I guess I'd have to go somewhere in between the last 2 replies.
> I don't believe they are aggressive at all, but they could be opportunists if something bite size like a Neon swims by. They eat snails, so a Neon isn't all that much bigger, and is a meaty meal.
> 
> They can also be quite active and if they're doing that at night while the Neon's are resting, it could stress them and cause some of your problems.


I found this thread when searching on clown loach aggression... I'm looking for a natural cure to the snail problem in my dad's tank - he currently has ~10 neon tetras, some zebra danios and a few corydoras melanistius in his 125 gallon tank. If clown loaches will go after neons at times, is there a better snail eating choice that won't bother the fish in this tank? Once I solve the snail problem, I plan on adding otocinclus and cherry barbs... thanks for any replies!


----------

